# lemond carbon



## 321payne (Oct 1, 2006)

I just ordered a Zurich frame and would like to here some reviews of the lemond carbon bikes


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

Upright like a pilot, super light, torsionally solid, with quick, Madone-like handling.


----------



## inn8pwr (Nov 6, 2006)

http://www.roadbikereview.com/cat/latest-bikes/road-bike/lemond-bicycles/PRD_290570_5668crx.aspx


----------



## bridgearoo (Aug 14, 2006)

I'd use this if going full carbon and not the spine. You might also do a search of these forms as this has been processed before.
http://www.procyclingnews.com/?pg=fullstory&id=4096


----------



## 321payne (Oct 1, 2006)

Thanks for the input my bike should be here Tuesday. I will tell you what I think.


----------



## Ken Wells (Mar 21, 2007)

*Impressions of Triomphe frame*

Did you get the bike? I am also thinking of buying one of these. What does it compare to?


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

WhiskeyNovember said:


> Upright like a pilot, super light, torsionally solid, with quick, *Madone-like handling.*



Tell that to z ken.


----------



## snowgor (Apr 10, 2007)

321 where is your review? any pictures??


----------



## steve314 (Mar 15, 2007)

I'm looking at the Zurich too and wonder if you got and it and what you think.


----------



## 321payne (Oct 1, 2006)

*sorry*

I am sorry it took so long for me to reply but you know how it is.Well I did get the Buenos Aires. And I love it it is a stiff comfortable bike.It may not be as light and stiff as some of the top racing bikes. That is not what I was looking for on the other hand I do not believe that I would be at a big disadvantage racing this bike.I had an 07 Orbea Orca and I believe this bike is a close comparison in ride quality. Now the Orca was a little stiffer and quicker handling and I mean a little.I believe I will be happy with this bike for a long time.
Here's a picture.


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

321payne said:


> Well I did get the Buenos Aires.


How did you get a BA in the Zurich paint scheme?


----------



## snowgor (Apr 10, 2007)

ok, so I was ready to buy a lemond zurich on Sunday. On monday, the motor blew in my 04 dodge ram. So since I'm buying a new house and now a new chevy avalanche, the lemond was on hold. But wait, the girlfriend is now buying the lemond for me!!! I'll let you know how the bike works out!!


----------



## 321payne (Oct 1, 2006)

It is a Zurich I do not know why I wrote BA. Guess I had a Brain fart. They are both the same frame and thats all I bought.I put Campy Chorus on it.


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

321payne said:


> They are both the same frame and thats all I bought.I put Campy Chorus on it.


Those aren't normally available as a frameset. Did the dealer strip it down for you so you could spec it out yourself?


----------



## 321payne (Oct 1, 2006)

Yes he needed the parts for a frame he wanted to build up


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

321payne said:


> Yes he needed the parts for a frame he wanted to build up


Nice. If you don't mind my asking, how much did you end up paying for it?


----------

